# Suddenly spotting again 4 weeks after d&c...help?



## PrayingPixie

Hi ladies, I hope all of you are managing to cope ok. I know it's been rough for me, too. Now I seem to have more going on and it's causing me confusion. Let's see if anyone can help me figure out what is going on. I am 4 weeks post D&C (mmc at 8 weeks 5 days, had D&C on March 17th). I finally stopped bleeding at approx 3 weeks after the d&c. I did have unprotected sex with DH at that time (I was so wound up at that point I couldn't help myself and using protection completely went out of my mind. :blush: ) Now I am 4 weeks post d&c/post mmc as of Monday and suddenly both this evening and last evening I have started spotting orangey and light red blood. It's only there when I wipe, haven't had sex for about a week or so now. There is no odor to it, I am in no pain, no fever, no cramps, and feel ok. At first I thought maybe AF but it's not acting like AF as it only appears at night. I have no idea what is going on with me! Also I did a HPT (cheapy) and it was a very very very light bfp. :wacko: I'm so confused as to why I'm suddenly spotting again. :confused: I'm also peeing 4-5 times a day when a couple of weeks ago it was 3-4 times a day. I have my follow up appt with my dr on Monday as well and I know he told us after the d&c to wait till 2-3 cycles to ttc again and I had planned on waiting! Does anyone have any clue as to what might be going on? Part of me is terrified that I've got an infection going on that I've caught early and have no real symptoms of yet, or that I'm somehow pregnant again (I don't think it's been long enough yet though for that to be). Honestly, I'm hoping I'm not as I'm still mourning the loss of this last baby and I wanted to take a couple months to relax and heal and enjoy ourselves before jumping back into TTC world. Ugh! :dohh: Kicking myself now.. help!?? :help:


----------



## nessaw

i didn't want to read and run. First of all sorry for your loss. Was wondering if you tested negative before getting the faint bfp. It could be a new pg but could still be hormones from your mc if you haven't had a negative test. I recently mcd twins and got my first af a couple of weeks ago and it started exactly how you described. I spotted for 2 days mainly in the evening. I never spot before af usually. By the third day it turned into proper af. I really hope this is a new pg for you. Good luck.


----------



## Tennessee

Im sorry for your loss I hope your taking it one day at a time. I had the same type of thing. I had on and off bleeding for 2 months. Unfortunately 3 weeks after my first d&c they had to do a repeat d&c. After that I still spotted for about 5 more weeks, some days more then others. 
My dr warned me against bd for 6 weeks because of infection from dh :spermy:

if you start having any cramping or if the color changes you might want to call your dr just to see what they think.


----------



## Baby.Love12

Sorry for your loss. May just be your AF resurfacing, after my MC my first AF was spotting only, takes awhile to rebuild your lining.


----------



## lhancock90

My AF went on the blitz after my MC, so it could well be that hun x


----------



## PrayingPixie

Thanks for your responses, ladies! :flower: I went to my dr on Monday and by then it was looking proper AF. However by Wednesday (yesterday) it was very light, and today only brownish/pale reddish when I wipe. My dr said on Monday that he thinks it's just an irregular bleed, not AF but nothing to worry about and since I'm not in pain, no fever, cramping, etc that it's not infection either. I also went ahead and did a hpt this am just to see and it was bfn. Which honestly I am glad it was. :thumbup: So now I'm thinking that either this is AF and is just wonky looking due to the mc/mmc and d&c or those last little bit of hormones now are out of my system and my body had a withdrawl bleed. :shrug: Otherwise I feel fine. What do you ladies think?? :witch: AF?? Or withdrawl bleed?? :muaha: I need to know which it is because my doctor needs me to re-learn my cycles and when in my cycles I will OV this time around because next time (when we start TTC) he wants me to start on progesterone supp just 2 days after OV instead of waiting for cd 21 to start the supp. I guess perhaps I'll try checking my BBT tomorrow am and see if its down around my usual post AF range. If it's not though, I'm sure I'll just be even more confused. :wacko: But if it's not then maybe I should assume it's a withdrawl bleed and still waiting for AF at that point? UGGGHHH!! I dunno! :help: LOL! :shrug:

Dr did say to use condoms for now (ugh) and advised that since I'm still emotional about this loss (I have my good days and my not so good days) that I wait 2-3 cycles to TTC again and that he wants to see me back again in 2-3 cycles to discuss the TTC game plan. All of this is fine with me as I too feel I am not ready to jump back into TTC yet either as well as terrified of it right now. Even though I just want to enjoy intimacy with hubby. :haha: 

Also, I should note that since my Dr is a believer (christian) and so are we that he's taking extra good care of me and being extra precautions regarding my care. :thumbup: He's also gone ahead and ran further testing on me that usually isn't done until a woman has 3 consecutive mcs/mmcs but since this was 2 in a row and 3 total he said he thinks it's still warranted. So far 2 of the 3 tests done has come back and those results were negative (good news). Just waiting on the 3rd (last) test result.


----------

